# Sony Unveils 84" 4K TV



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

Sorry if this was already posted somewhere...

http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=9408


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

It has been. Check the news section. I'm fairly good at staying on top of the pertinent home theater news.

Original post for the Sony 84" 4K display.


----------

